

Show HN: Send huge files, pause in the middle and continue - oron
http://dropjar.com

======
mind_heist
Pretty Cool Stuff :)

Here are some observations & Questions :

1\. Looks like you decide the number of chunks the file is divided into before
you start uploading. How do you decide this ? (ie) the algorithm used ..is the
chunk size a function of network's bandwidth & throughput . Or is it a
standard chunk size ?

flowChunkNumber:6 flowChunkSize:512000 <<===== This one here
flowCurrentChunkSize:512000 flowTotalSize:5005687
flowIdentifier:5005687-emc_celera__Command_Reference_Manualpdf
flowFilename:emc_celera__Command_Reference_Manual.pdf
flowRelativePath:emc_celera__Command_Reference_Manual.pdf flowTotalChunks:9

2\. How do you generate the random file name ? I suppose this is one the
standard algorithms. Curious

[http://dropjar.com/#"3MaYQK4"](http://dropjar.com/#"3MaYQK4")

3.I suppose you are using statcounter & google analytics. What are some of the
parameters you are looking at your end? (like #of files uploaded etc., )

4\. Even if I change the name of the file (or) move the file to another
location when the upload is inflight ; it still sucessfully continues to
upload the originally intended file.Are you precaching this somewhere ? Is
there a copy stored in the temp folder ?

5\. What are you using to compress the files before they start upload ?

~~~
oron
Thnak you, here are some answers :

1\. Right now just chose something that made sense, need to test more 2\. just
randomly choose 7 chars a..zA..Z0..9 3\. yes using both. right now still not
looking into metrics 4\. not sure, i'm using flowjs which is a library that
supports this need to test further 5\. I don't think files are compressed
before upload.

------
davidmking
Very similar to MinBox which I've used a bit. Minbox is cool because it works
on your desktop and allows the recipient to trigger the donwnload while its
being sent. Haven't used it in a while though
[https://minbox.com/](https://minbox.com/)

~~~
oron
Looks very slick, nice design.

------
narsil
Nice app. Plupload
([https://github.com/moxiecode/plupload](https://github.com/moxiecode/plupload)
) is an open source library that also allows you to upload large files. I've
used it in projects before, such as a file explorer for Cloud Storage services
(Box, Dropbox, etc.) that also allows for local file upload:
[http://jsfiddle.net/pseudonumos/PB565/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/pseudonumos/PB565/embedded/result/)

------
Iftheshoefits
That's pretty nice. I recently slapped a (buggy) sharing application together
for Android so my wife could "send" large(-ish) videos to friends and family
directly from the Gallery/Photo app, via the "Share" option, since files of a
certain size are disallowed from the e-mail service she uses.

I think this is far more useful for these kinds of "one-off" shares than going
through a series of third-party gates like Dropbox for example, especially if
the intended recipients don't have accounts on those sites.

------
fataliss
What about privacy of the data? Where is it going? Is it stored encrypted?

~~~
oron
No, it's not encrypted, although this can be added I guess on the client, I
wouldn't trust anything that's not encrypted on the client side and claims to
be encrypted. However for that you need a client app. However I do need to add
a privacy statement... we aim more towards people who share their work with
others not so much for extremely private media.

~~~
fataliss
Also, how are you gonna protect yourself against people uploading copyrighted
contents?

~~~
oron
Hopefully this will be a small problem. It's not a file sharing service, files
are deleted automatically after 7 days, and if we get specific complaints we
will delete them immediately.

~~~
michaelmior
What do you mean by "It's not a file sharing service"? Isn't this a service
for sharing files?

~~~
fataliss
I think he means that the link to the file is not intended to be public but
restricted to your contacts only. People might use it as a sharing platform if
they want to tho, I don't see what could prevent them to do so and that's why
I asked the question in the first place. I'm sure that A sending a pirated
file to B won't have a huge legal impact. But if A put this link on a forum
and 5000 B's are accessing it... I think you should enforce some kind of
download throttling to limit the access to the files. Or figure out something!
I really do hope only right minded people will use it for noble purposes but
come on, we both know that if your tool get some traction (and it looks really
good so I dont see why it shouldn't) people will start messing with it and you
won't be able to handle all the delete requests yourself!

~~~
oron
Great idea, and it's pretty easy to do, X downloads max per file or X number
of ips per file etc. This is really aimed at private 1-1 sharing.

~~~
fataliss
Yeah, that's what I figured. You probably don't want to throttle it too bad in
case the same person got multiple computers (diff Ip's), but I think that
something between a 100 and a 1000 could hit the right spot. And then
depending on the feedback you get, you can work on implementing some better
filtering. But at least it should dissuade people from making your tool the
next megaupload :) I'd also work on throttling uploads of the same file, cause
if you have a 100 DL limit per file then one can simply upload its file a
thousand times and it will A) take a lot of space on your servers B) still be
a pirate/sharing issue. Good luck and keep up the good work! :)

------
redm
Nice UI design, I really like the bottle theme! It's a well-implemented
service, with value in its simplicity and singular function. I’ve seen a many,
many similar services start the same exact way and they ultimately all add
features and complexity, which takes them away from the simplicity that make
them interesting.

~~~
oron
Yes, I agree. My aim is not to get there and keep it very focused. Thank you
for the feedback.

------
gabipurcaru
Shameless plug: I've created a library[0] that is similar in scope, but
uploads to Amazon S3. If you find dropjar interesting you might want to check
out this too.

[0] [http://mule-uploader.com/](http://mule-uploader.com/)

~~~
oron
Nice work !

------
ckevinc
Odd, I upload a file and it doesn't seem to give me any sort of link.

[http://imgur.com/LpwJ3Nn](http://imgur.com/LpwJ3Nn)

Running Chrome 36.0.1985.143 on OS X

~~~
oron
Still ironing out some bugs, we also had someone who abused it and finished
all my mailgun credits, working on a fix to both.

------
fnbr
Cool service. It fits a nice niche as I have coworkers who don't have Dropbox
(or Drive, Box, etc.) installed, so I can just send them a link to this site
instead. I'll test it with them and see how it goes.

~~~
oron
Thanks, It works on mobile without any problems.

~~~
fnbr
Sorry, should have tested it. I'll edit my comment.

------
magic5227
Suggestion, after i drop something then ask me who to email it to and auto
generate a link. save me a step if i want to just copy/paste a link.

~~~
oron
the form is optional, you get a link at the end anyway ;-) or did I not read
your comment right ?

------
untilHellbanned
Cool landing page. What's next after the the initial push? Are you going to
make an API?

~~~
oron
Good question, that's an option I didn't consider yet, I thought more on the
option of forming some sort of pro account that you can use with your own
backgrounds, password protection etc.

